# ftp problem



## cameeel (17. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich auf meinen Server via ftp zugreifen will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung, woran liegts



> Host www.harley-bikerin.de wird gesucht...
> 
> Verbinden mit 81.169.145.68:21
> 
> ...


----------



## hulmel (17. Dezember 2004)

> > ftp http://www.harley-bikerin.de
> Connected to w04.rzone.de.
> *220 Speak friend, and enter*
> Name (http://www.harley-bikerin.de:xxxxxxx): friend
> ...


Vielleicht kommt Dein ftp-Programm nicht mit den Antworten des Server zurecht.
Nimm einfach mal ein Anderes.


----------



## imweasel (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also ich kann das oben stehende nur bestätigen, der connect funktioniert mit dem FTP-Client von Linux:


```
Connected to www.harley-bikerin.de (81.169.145.68).
220 Speak friend, and enter
Name (www.harley-bikerin.de:myself): friend
331 FTP login okay, send password.
Password:
530 Login incorrect
Login failed.
ftp> by
215 UNIX Type: L8
```


----------



## cameeel (20. Dezember 2004)

Hä und in wie wiet hilft mir das jetzt das ich auf meinen Server connecten kann
  Sry wenn ichs net ganz kapier :suspekt:


----------



## hulmel (20. Dezember 2004)

Nimm doch mal den ftp-client, den das OS dabei hat und versuche es damit.


----------

